# Skyfall Island Revealed



## Harry (Nov 15, 2012)

Many might have seen this already but for those that haven't...

http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie-editors/skyfall-island-revealed-104400813.html


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 15, 2012)

Not seen the movie yet, but know the island well. I am tryi g to get out there, but can't afford the flights at the mo. 
Interesting link for anyone into ghost towns.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah, I might have to go and watch the film now...


----------



## Carlh (Nov 15, 2012)

looks like an amazing place, thanks for sharing that


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 15, 2012)

Now that would be a trip, you could spent a week wandering around there


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 15, 2012)

This is a place that I've wanted to go for some time now but like UrbanX, can't afford it just yet! One day soon though


----------



## BTP Liam (Nov 15, 2012)

Brilliant, I wondered what it real, or CGI using some ghost town, from the moment it appeared in the film!


----------



## Bones out (Nov 15, 2012)

About £500 including taxes, sounds like fun... I just cant stand their food


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 16, 2012)

Really? Didn't see em that cheap! It's around £90 for access  
Bargain! We all spend many times that on our Chernobyl trips! 
Group trip next year?! 
Although Area 51 is also pining for us


----------



## Harry (Nov 16, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Group trip next year?!



I'd be up for that!


----------



## graybags (Nov 16, 2012)

The filming was done on an island near Macau, not Nagasaki


----------



## graybags (Nov 16, 2012)

I stand corrected, the long shots are real, the rest was a set

http://www.movie-locations.com/movies/s/Skyfall.html


----------



## Bones out (Nov 16, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> About £500 including taxes, sounds like fun... I just cant stand their food





UrbanX said:


> Really? Didn't see em that cheap! It's around £90 for access
> Bargain! We all spend many times that on our Chernobyl trips!
> Group trip next year?!
> Although Area 51 is also pining for us




Only a quick looksey like 


http://www.skyscanner.net/flights/u...japan-in-november-2012-and-december-2012.html


----------



## RedDave (Nov 19, 2012)

*Lookalike*

Hashima (aka Battleship Island):







Inchmickery (aka Battleship Island):






Are they by any chance related?


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 19, 2012)

I think they are cousins


----------



## graybags (Nov 19, 2012)

Shouldn't that be other way round ?


----------



## RedDave (Nov 19, 2012)

graybags said:


> Shouldn't that be other way round ?



So you're not a Private Eye reader, then.


----------



## graybags (Nov 19, 2012)

Very good, and yes I am !


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 20, 2012)

This place looks fantastic!! Saw the film the other night and want to go!!


----------

